# Touchscreen meets insulin pump in Tandem?s new t:slim



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2012)

?Design is a funny word. Some people think design means how it looks. But of course, if you dig deeper, it's really how it works ? To design something really well, you have to get it. You have to really grok what it?s all about. It takes a passionate commitment to really thoroughly understand something, chew it up, not just quickly swallow it. Most people don?t take the time to do that.?

Those were the words of the late Steve Jobs in an interview with Wired in February 1996. More than a decade later, Tandem Diabetes Care took this idea to heart with its new t:slim touchscreen insulin pump, which it designed after conducting a remarkable 4,000 in-depth interviews with patients, healthcare providers, and caregivers. Tandem really wanted to get inside the minds of people who take insulin ? pumpers and non-pumpers alike. The new pump was approved by the FDA in November 2011 (see new now next in diaTribe #38) and launched just last month. I was able to get trained on the t:slim at Tandem?s San Diego headquarters soon after it launched, and what follows is my experience wearing the device over the past week. So far, three themes have emerged: some clear differences from other pumps, a focus on simplicity and convenience, and an attention to safety.

http://diatribe.us/issues/47/test-drive


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Alan,
                 that looks like a nice pump.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2012)

Very interesting Alan. Lots of new tech seems to be emerging this year/next year


----------

